# Worried embryos didn't transfer properly



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi!  

I am making myself go mad here. I had 2 frosties transferred today and you could see them going through the catheter on the screen but I was a bit confused as the nurse who was doing it said they disappeared of the screen so kept the catheter there a bit longer just in case. When they checked it after it was out it was clear but I'm now panicking because at my last transfer they printed me a picture of and you could see the embryo and that was not done today, however the nurse was not acting like there was a problem so think I may be paranoid!!! Could it be possible for the embryos to have been lost when the catheter was removed. I have been googling away and cannot find this info anywhere. Does everyone get a pic printed off and can you always see them on the scanner? Hope someone can help with my questions


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I should think everything is fine hun.

Embryos are teeny tiny and when they give you pictures of them it's because they are under a microscope that you can see them.  When they put the embryos back in you wouldn't be able to see them - just the little bit of fluid they put them in with.

I know it's really very hard but just try and relax


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

We didn't have a print but could see them on the screen. Could see my womb and the catheter initially but nurses hand must have moved as It went blurry then but have no reason to think they didn't go in; just hope they stay up now as have been moody today as I my period is coming do a bit worried now. Am sure they would be legally obliged to tell oh if there had been a problem let alone morally obliged also. Hope you're not so worried this evening.xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for your re assurance. It's not an easy game this! I've never posted before but always have a good read through. It helps that everyone is going through the same thing.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

How is your worryometer doing fi-fi-trixibelle?!  Better I hope xx


----------



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, I have the same fear, last time you could see my whole womb clearly, this time things were tilted and my bowel was in the way, I worried it didn't end up being exactly in the right place as they couldn't see anything!  x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

anything you see under a microscope has a tiny plane of focus if the object slips out of that plane of vision it can appear to vanish, this is an optical illusion caused by the magnification not actually a trick creating vanishing embryos.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

IV had 4 transfers at 2 different clinics and never had a picture, honestly dont panic there are such tight procedures they would have had to tell you if they hadn't been able to make the transfer.


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,  sorry I've just seen the replies here. My worryometer is much better thank you! Although pretty demented with this wait. Testing on Tues  I called my clinic on Monday as I got myself so upset about it on Sunday night and had a chat with a nurse who reassured me.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi fi-fi-trixibelle, so glad to hear that you're feeling better. Good luck for test day, everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Miss Mayhem, I think it might be game over. Ive been having period type cramps since last night. The clinic said I shouldn't get my period though because of the progynova so who knows :-(


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

1) you can still bleed 
2) cramping is normal even if you are pregnant. you're only a week since transfer. cramping does Not mean it is all over. I cramped on both my BFPs.


----------

